# Who likes Micro Precision?



## stuckinok

Answer: I do!

Well we got in two sets of 3.16 components in and one with the upgraded 5.28 tweeter. Can't wait to get them installed. Looks wise they are beautiful. I wouldnt ecpect anything less. Well enough talk. On to pics! I will update this thread with my review on sound quality when we get them installed.


























































I know your Jelly... haha


----------



## azngotskills

Cant wait to hear what you guys think of them...only one other dealer I know of and never really seen anybody talk about hearing them


----------



## cobb2819

Thanks Mark, Cinco and I are both excited about this. We're only a short drive from you if you ever wanna come check them out in person.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gu9cci

I just got delivere tuesday my 3s series mp as well.i will install mine saturday.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Hey, I have some of those things.


----------



## stuckinok

6spdcoupe said:


> Hey, I have some of those things.


:gossip: so I've heard.... haha


----------



## cobb2819

As mentioned, we got in a set of 3.16 and a set of 3.16s components. The 3.16s will be going into my personal car, but the 3.16 will be going into a customer's car when he gets some time. He will be driving in from Denver, so hopefully we can get that worked out soon, I am anxious to hear them.


----------



## stuckinok

I'm plan on running 5 series speakers with the 7.28 tweeter in my silverado


----------



## 6spdcoupe

stuckinok said:


> I'm plan on running 5 series speakers with the 7.28 tweeter in my silverado


Where is the 'like' button ?


----------



## stuckinok

Haha. Too bad we picked up MP after I had purchased and installed my rainbow set-up for the tacoma. Oh well, my Silverado will just have to rock MP and Mosconi.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

There ya go. Well half way anyway.


----------



## stuckinok

6spdcoupe said:


> There ya go. Well half way anyway.


I knew you would say that... I'm open to other amp suggestions.


----------



## cvjoint

Send them to Erin for testing!


----------



## cobb2819

stuckinok said:


> I knew you would say that... I'm open to other amp suggestions.


Tru Tech??? Maybe??


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hondafit

me me me!

I'm currently using the z tweeters, z mid range and the 7 series mid bass. These are driven by sinfoni amps (2 x 90.2 and 1 x 150.2).. 

I've another friend who is running a pure z studio setup with 2 brax matrx x4 amps.. 

sounds heavenly...


----------



## stuckinok

Got pics? So i can dream lol.


----------



## SQ Audi

I would look at either Boss or Powerbass amps for Micro Precision. You should be set there!


----------



## stuckinok

SQ Stang said:


> I would look at either Boss or Powerbass amps for Micro Precision. You should be set there!


I'm hoping Walmart has a black Friday sale on the Sony amps in the back row.


----------



## Hondafit

Here's my stuff...


























































Pardon the quality as these pics were taken with an iphone..


----------



## SQ Audi

Very nice Z series equipment, and the Sinfoni install is just beautiful! Congrats on the install friend!


----------



## stuckinok

Beautiful!


----------



## xemul

Hello.
Micro-precision 7 seria bestseller. It's just gorgeous acoustics. I myself now ordered micro-precision Z - studio 100 and hope that it will be fantastic-sounding.


----------



## azngotskills

updates????


----------



## cobb2819

azngotskills said:


> updates????


didn't we talk about this yesterday?!?! half way done and using a set of qforms i had laying around for tweeter mount only. running them off of a Mosconi AS 100.2. midbass rings will be done tomorrow, and everything up an running then.


----------



## azngotskills

Haha I know just to keep the thread going with anticipation


----------



## cobb2819

azngotskills said:


> Haha I know just to keep the thread going with anticipation


NICE!!!


----------



## s4turn

well I've never heard or owned Micro precision drivers, but if I had the $$$ id sure like to try them out


----------



## cobb2819

They are in and running, and not getting removed anytime in the near future!!! will post updates in about a week after break in, but i'm flat out impressed!!!


----------



## stuckinok

Thats a ****ty review Haha


----------



## cobb2819

Come to work after 12 noon and take a listen and write your own review.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## stuckinok

Hahaha...

If everything pans out i will be at the shop around that time.


----------



## gu9cci

Ok guys i did finally installed my 3S series MP and must say for the money is no comparising.The sound is clean and detail i'm just amazed how good they sound.
Time to move to studio series which i cannot even imagine how good they must sound!
Special thanks Don (6spdcoupe) for the great product and support and countless phone calls and questions he answer and help.

Thanks Don!


----------



## cobb2819

The big thing I am noticing is that the tweeters are loud and present, but at no point have I felt them to be bright. It is amazing. The tweeters are mounted in the kicks, off axis. Midbass in the doors in factory locations of my civic. currently I am not running a sub as I wanted to concentrate on the stage. The play low, they sound amazing. They are running passive off of a Mosconi AS 100.2 and the amp is barely trying. I have not bothered to rta and eq these drivers yet because they are breaking in; however, they do not seem to need much. 

Give me about two weeks and I will have a view of the 3.28 tweeters in a different vehicle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gu9cci

Yea tweeter are nice.i did switch the jumper to -2 db in the pasives.they definetely need break in as i can say after 5 hours playing they sound much smoother.i do run them of genesis profile and they dont require alot of power


----------



## stuckinok

gu9cci said:


> Yea tweeter are nice.i did switch the jumper to -2 db in the pasives.they definetely need break in as i can say after 5 hours playing they sound much smoother.i do run them of genesis profile and they dont require alot of power


How do you compare them to your Rainbow set-up? I'm currently running a 3way active raindbow front stage with the cal 27 tweeter. After seeing how amazing these drivers are I'm thinking about switching to MP.


----------



## gu9cci

well mine 3 way vanadiums are better then MP 3S series 2 way but if you get 5 series they will be about same level...imo.i'm about pulling triger to z-studio or z series.Definetely MP are well worth the price...I was stuned with the 2 way 3 series.


----------



## stuckinok

I'm thinking about doing the 5 series with the 7 series tweeter.


----------



## gu9cci

Nice...just go with full 7 series with no regrets later...


----------



## cobb2819

gu9cci said:


> Nice...just go with full 7 series with no regrets later...


agreed...since you're already buying the tweeter, that's the expensive part. HA.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Such peer pressure in here ! lol


----------



## cobb2819

6spdcoupe said:


> Such peer pressure in here ! lol


You like it!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.147735,-106.692471
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Like it ? I am one of the participants !


----------



## cobb2819

6spdcoupe said:


> Like it ? I am one of the participants !


Instigator!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azngotskills

Damn both Don and Jacob!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Absolutely !


----------



## cobb2819

azngotskills said:


> Damn both Don and Jacob!!!!!! LOL


Hahaha, order a set of 7 series from me, HAHA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok

azngotskills said:


> Damn both Don and Jacob!!!!!! LOL


They are killing me Mark!


----------



## stuckinok

So short review of the set in Jacob's car. It is the 3 series mid with the 5.28 tweeter passive of a Mosconi AS100.2.


Wowzers! I must say I was very impressed with the sound. The tweeters were very airy and up front. Super detailed. I was really impressed. Now they are off axis and running passive. After break in I suggested he may need to nock it down to the -2db option on the crossover. Michael Jackson's Thriller was a little bright. Not harsh but brighter and alot more airy then the Rainbow cal27s in my truck. They really have that top end sparkle. Great sounding tweeter!

The mids had great midrage clarity for being a aluminum cone driver. Sounded very natural but wasn't creating shin shattering midbass lows. It was still very strong in the midbass freqs but with a nice sub you wouldn't even notice. I can't belive that I was listening their entry level midbass driver. It also made us realized that the shop civic need more work done to the door panels haha.

In all I was impressed with this set-up. I can only imagine the great sound these will produce after break in and some hard core eqing. If only I can talk him into using T/A! I'm for sure a MP fanboi. Nothing at this price point touches it in sound or quality. I'm still in shock on how good it sounds!


----------



## LBaudio

MP series 7 TW and all series above (Z and Z studio) are fantastic tweeters - very detailed.....just gr8!

I would range their Z 100mm mid the same - one of best sounding midranges

Midbass drivers (at least series 7 and Z) are IMHO not worth the money - they lack impact and energy...quite lifeless. MP suggests running 2 midbass drivers per channel....that should produce quite better results, but price tag for 2 pairs is a little high tough.

Ive heard a few cars with series and I got always same impression regarding midbass.
Series 3 and 5 midbass are somehow better sounding for my listening taste. Series 7 are great for Jazz and similar music, but definitely not for more agile music program


----------



## stuckinok

Awesome! Thanks for the insight. It will help for future reference.


----------



## Rupinder

i love the micros for their clarity .have heard the 3 series with 3 series tweeter as well as 5 series tweeter .both are very good .their tweets very clean and airy .they may sound bright first but after run in everything fits well .plus they dont need much power 70-100 w is what makes them sing. have heard them with mosconi 100.4 as amp .it is very neutral amp so good for these as the tweets are bright for some.genesis is a dynamic amp so may not suit that well for micros


----------



## xemul

My last acquisition.


----------



## stuckinok

Wowzerz


----------



## NoelSibs

stuckinok said:


> I'm thinking about doing the 5 series with the 7 series tweeter.


This is the exact same system I picked up 2 years ago here in the Philippines... At the time, I looked for reviews of MP on here but there were none yet. Glad I finally stumbled upon this thread. 

MP speakers are amazingly detailed without being too bright. I absolutely love mine. Totally worth the money. 

On the comments about the 5 series mid leaving some wanting more... I mounted my mids in the stock locations at first, then put them into door pods venting into the door and point sourced to the area in front of the rear view mirror. That made a huge difference. Since then I've put the tweeters (mounted in the A-pillars) on approximately the same plane and also point sourced in the same spot... The stage height and phasing is now spot on! I'm not saying this is exactly what you all should do but it's worked out for me. 

If anyone decides to get the MP 5 series midbasses and the 7.28 tweeters, door pods worked for me... Give it a try if you think the mid basses leave something to be desired 

Love these speakers... If I could afford the Z's, I would definitely pull the trigger on em. Alas, money doesn't grow on tree's for me 

hehe

cheers!


----------



## SQ Audi

I will be purchasing some 5.8 widebands, as well as the 7.28 tweeters, and possibly the 7 series midbass for my Audi. I am very excited about getting the speakers in and listening to them. They will be the most exclusive set of speakers I have owned thus far.


----------



## MaXaZoR

Oh boy!...love the Z Studios


----------



## stuckinok

NoelSibs said:


> This is the exact same system I picked up 2 years ago here in the Philippines... At the time, I looked for reviews of MP on here but there were none yet. Glad I finally stumbled upon this thread.
> 
> MP speakers are amazingly detailed without being too bright. I absolutely love mine. Totally worth the money.
> 
> On the comments about the 5 series mid leaving some wanting more... I mounted my mids in the stock locations at first, then put them into door pods venting into the door and point sourced to the area in front of the rear view mirror. That made a huge difference. Since then I've put the tweeters (mounted in the A-pillars) on approximately the same plane and also point sourced in the same spot... The stage height and phasing is now spot on! I'm not saying this is exactly what you all should do but it's worked out for me.
> 
> If anyone decides to get the MP 5 series midbasses and the 7.28 tweeters, door pods worked for me... Give it a try if you think the mid basses leave something to be desired
> 
> Love these speakers... If I could afford the Z's, I would definitely pull the trigger on em. Alas, money doesn't grow on tree's for me
> 
> hehe
> 
> cheers!


 Outstanding! You guys in my motherland alway have the nicest SQ equipment



SQ Stang said:


> I will be purchasing some 5.8 widebands, as well as the 7.28 tweeters, and possibly the 7 series midbass for my Audi. I am very excited about getting the speakers in and listening to them. They will be the most exclusive set of speakers I have owned thus far.


I will have to check that out when I'm back in OK!


----------



## ErinH

someone needs to send me a set and let me test them.


----------



## Se7en

bikinpunk said:


> someone needs to send me a set and let me test them.


I have a few laying around... They've been sitting out on the porch though, so I don't know how well they'll perform...


----------



## NoelSibs

bikinpunk said:


> someone needs to send me a set and let me test them.


I'd send you mine if I could... But I'm all the way in the Philippines! I think they are the kind of speakers that need to be shared with others. Spreading the joy!

I think I read somewhere on here that there is now a dealer in the US... Maybe they can let you sample some MP goodness 



stuckinok said:


> Outstanding! You guys in my motherland alway have the nicest SQ equipment


Yeah but at what cost!?!? Stuff here is getting really expensive! If I got the set that I have at the MSRP they set here I'd be out begging on the streets! It's a good thing booze and food is still cheap! hahaha


----------



## ErinH

Se7en said:


> I have a few laying around... They've been sitting out on the porch though, so I don't know how well they'll perform...


Are you serious? Hey, at least they're broken in.


----------



## Se7en

bikinpunk said:


> Are you serious? Hey, at least they're broken in.


Yeah, I ran out of propane and needed to cook some hotdogs, so I put them out in the sun, then totally forgot about it! 

They should work fine though...


----------



## ErinH

Baller. 

Send em my way.


----------



## cvjoint

Good stuff, looking forward to see these puppies under light.


----------



## SQ Audi

Granted, it will be awhile, but, the new proposed system will be: 

MP 7 series Tweeter, 5.8, 7 series midbass (front stage)
TRU B8 amp
Mosconi 6to8 (maybe, may look at the Helix C)
Subs: Dynaudio MW192 IB (x2)

We will see. That is what has been proposed to me. We will see if I can get the scratch up to do it.


----------



## Ralphie-T

"Who likes Micro Precision?":

MP5.16: no, don`t realy like it. Terrible powerhandling on low x-over, cone is to flexible.

MP5.28: no, don`t realy like it. It lacked the sprankle top end as far as my concern.

MP5.20: I love it, very nice tweet for a 3-way setup

MP5.8: I like it very much. awesome sounding midrange with great power handling on 200Hz/12dB or 250Hz/6dB. People often can`t believe only the 8cm`s are playing (when I mute the other drivers). They keep up on the midrange as loud as it goes... with 4 Focal 6w2 + 2 Infinity Kappa 6x9" bassdrivers + 1 Adire Brahma 12MKII.
In my install it beats the Hybrid L3.

How are the 3.16`s doing on midbass?


----------



## stuckinok

Well with me running the 3.16s with the 5 series tweeter I'm not lacking any top end sparkle at all. You must like a very bright tweeter to say that. As for lox power handling I can't comment because I haven't pushed them that far nor do I plan to.

The midbass is there but not shin shattering like most like. Midrange clarity is out standing. If you have a good transparent sub it will make up for it easily. I'm in love with my set. I'm glad you like the 5.8 full range as I do want to try those out sometime.


----------



## SQ Audi

Does MP make a subwoofer yet?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Yessir, always has. The Z series and Z-Studio.


----------



## SQ Audi

OH POPPY DUST! Yet another Driver I cannot afford.

Don, pm me the cost of the Z Series subwoofer in 10 and 12 inch size please.

I can dream can't I?


----------



## Ralphie-T

Haha, expensive stuff indeed, that Z and Gorlich series...

About the 5.28:
It surprised me I couldn`t get them realy match the 5.8 (also a 5 series). I guess that`s why they also have the 5.20. To bad I broke them (trying to make a coax 5.8 / 5.20), realy nice tweet and SOOOO small and tiny.
About the MP5.16 I should have told it was in my specific application they didn`t satisfy. Trying to use them as midbass with 2 per door, they have a great snap, only not enough bottom for me.
For the purist, it should be a great driver for a 2-way system though.

What I don`t realy like about the 5.16 is their price, since it is originally a cheap fiva driver.

The MP5.8 driver I`m using for over 6 years now. They do great free air with just a bit baff behind them. Make sure you have a steady baffle and no hard objects close behind them (pathlength depending on x-over). I used to have a problem at 2-3kHz. A metal chassis bar was close behind the driver and the soundwave on those frequencies reflected back to the cone, making it distort.


----------



## stuckinok

Ralphie-T said:


> Haha, expensive stuff indeed, that Z and Gorlich series...
> 
> About the 5.28:
> It surprised me I couldn`t get them realy match the 5.8 (also a 5 series). I guess that`s why they also have the 5.20. To bad I broke them (trying to make a coax 5.8 / 5.20), realy nice tweet and SOOOO small and tiny.
> About the MP5.16 I should have told it was in my specific application they didn`t satisfy. Trying to use them as midbass with 2 per door, they have a great snap, only not enough bottom for me.
> For the purist, it should be a great driver for a 2-way system though.
> 
> What I don`t realy like about the 5.16 is their price, since it is originally a cheap fiva driver.
> 
> The MP5.8 driver I`m using for over 6 years now. They do great free air with just a bit baff behind them. Make sure you have a steady baffle and no hard objects close behind them (pathlength depending on x-over). I used to have a problem at 2-3kHz. A metal chassis bar was close behind the driver and the soundwave on those frequencies reflected back to the cone, making it distort.


Okay, I can see why you didn't like MP. You totally miss used the products. Why would you take such an expensive set and try to do something so crazy with it? Never were these products created for that type of application. Really mind boggling actually. As for claiming they are just vifa drivers, do you have any proof to that?


----------



## Ralphie-T

Haha, lol... In the Netherlands everybody knows it`s a raw vifa bij Origen. They are oem made for MP, because of their higher Qts. Does that mather?

Do you also think the 5.28 and 7 serie tweets are from the Micro Precision drawing board?:laugh:

And tell me *WHERE * did I say I don`t like MP????????????????????????
I should swore I also said I LOVED the 5.8`s and should swore I also said I LOVED the tiny 5.20 tweeter.



> Okay, I can see why you didn't like MP. You totally miss used the products. Why would you take such an expensive set and try to do something so crazy with it? Never were these products created for that type of application. Really mind boggling actually.


And you say this based on.... what exactly? 
It`s nice that you try to defence MP as soon as you read 1 SUBJECTIVE negative opinion on just 1 of their drivers, but I `d apriciate if you also kept it somewhat more subjective on YOUR OPINION on how OTHERS are willing to use the MP products. lol
You act like I insulted your grandma or whatever.

Reading the posts in this thread shows that more people are going to go with MP5.8 + 7.28 + 5.16 or 7.16. What exactly is "mind boggling" the way I did that, 2 per door perhaps? Realy what makes you reply like that?


Anyway.... my personal advice for people who want to go 3-way with MP:
- 5.8`s are great!
- I would prefer the 5.20 tweet WAY over the 5.28 and 7 series tweets, the got more detail up high, the mp5.8 can be crossed high enough, they are WAY more easy to install (25x15mm or so) and lbnl they are much cheaper.
- for midbass I shouldn`t go with MP at all (since it is mind boggling as said). The 5.16 has a realy great, great snap, but terribly lacks power handling at the bottom. The 7 series will do some better, but wouldn`t have my preference either for midbass duty. the 3 series I don`t know, never heard`m.


Look, I`m just trying to be helpfull in this thread, based on my opinion/ experience with quite a few MP products, but if you state me like some kind of retart, I guess this is not realy going to work, is it?


----------



## Ralphie-T

Ohhhh, I see you`re a dealer on MP, that explains your misreading* I guess*...:blush:


----------



## stuckinok

Ralphie-T said:


> And tell me *WHERE * did I say I don`t like MP????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act like I insulted your grandma or whatever.
> :





Ralphie-T said:


> "Who likes Micro Precision?":
> 
> *MP5.16: no, don`t realy like it. Terrible powerhandling on low x-over, cone is to flexible.
> 
> MP5.28: no, don`t realy like it. It lacked the sprankle top end as far as my concern.*





Ralphie-T said:


> Ohhhh, I see you`re a dealer on MP, that explains your misreading* I guess*...:blush:


First off I would like to apologize for disagreeing with you. I guess when someone says something over the internet then your not allowed to disagree with it. Yes I work for a MP dealer. The company Micro Precision is new to the US so there isn't much info about them. Above you will find where you said you didn't like certain products from MP. I'm sorry if you were butt hurt by my comments as I didn't mean to butt hurt you. You didn't care for the 5.28 yet I love mine and many that have auditioned my truck also loved it. Once again I'm sorry for getting you mad as I didn't intend that. I know that the internet is serious business and people do get butt hurt a lot. Please don't try to personally attack me as I had no intention of getting you butt hurt. Also thank you for sharing your first hand experience with the products.

Sorry,

Cinco


----------



## Ralphie-T

:laugh: Lol, nice reply! Gave you a "thank you" for it. (just because it`s a funny reply, not because of you fundamenting your statement)

Anayway, you`re reading is quite negative:
- I`m far from mad
- I said of 2 MP products I didn`t realy like them but also of 2 products I realy LOVED them (even partitially came back on that).
- But you just pick out the only negative OPINION (I thaught the question was "who likes MP?") and reflect MY OPINION by telling... whatever...



> I guess when someone says something over the internet then your not allowed to disagree


That was *EXACTLY *my point!


This is what 80Wrms @ 80Hz/12dB did to a 5.16 in the 2-way install of a guy I know:


----------



## thommmy40

80Hz, 12db on the video ? In a SPL car ?


----------



## Ralphie-T

He had 1 Treo SSX12 I believe at the time.

I still can`t believe he didn`t hear it comming. He said it wasn`t distorting before it got to the result shown in the vid.
The result shown in the vid is exactly the problem I had with my 5.16`s. The cone is to flexible (to my opinion), when you push them a little to far, the coil is flexing the cone. I heared it every time, he did surprisingly not.:laugh:


----------



## Ralphie-T

He had 1 Treo SSX12 I believe at the time.

I still can`t believe he didn`t hear it comming. He said it wasn`t distorting before it got to the result shown in the vid.
The result shown in the vid is exactly the problem I had with my 5.16`s. The cone is to flexible (to my opinion), when you push them a little to far, the coil is flexing the cone. I heared it every time, he surprisingly... did not.:laugh:


----------



## Ralphie-T

Are you Thomas Hoffmann himself btw?


----------



## thommmy40

80 Hz, 12db, 80 [email protected] woofers ? The movement should be very small.. 

If the battery or powersource is weak, the movement is big without getting dynamic and sound. The problem can be anywhere else, but the speakers are almost the guy´s who have to cover a problem in the installation / setup.


----------



## stuckinok

My 3.16s are at 60hz @ 12db. Maybe ~60 watts. They move really well.


----------



## thommmy40

It´s depending on the batteries, the powersupplies in the amp, the impedance and many others.. To create an audiophile system is not an easy job !


----------



## cobb2819

Thinking back, I think I ran my 3.16 MB down to 45-50hz @ 12db @ 100w RMS (on paper) and they were wicked impressive. Plenty of midbass output. Installed another set in a customer's car with the passive networks down to 60hz @ 12db and 120w available and they had great output as well. Neither were shin shattering, but at the same time...i knew they weren't going to have super high cone movement so I didn't push them, now did I need to.


----------



## gu9cci

Mp speakers do not require generally a lot of power
I run mine 63hz at 6db and tweet at 3,15 kHz at 6db


----------



## SQ Audi

thommmy40 said:


> To create an audiophile system is not an easy job !


Never have truer words been spoken.


----------



## Ralphie-T

Indeed very true... but we`re speaking about 2007 Europian Champion (experienced 5 channel|) with this particular install...

Anyway, I was wrong with the power: it was powered bij a GZUA 4125SQ
I thought he was running 80W at each driver.

Also I thought he handled the same highpass as I did at the time, but I will re-ask him about the specific conditions when it happened, ok?

One way or the other, the vid shows the problem I was experiencing with the MP5.16 myself. (cone being to flexible for above moderate listening levels).
I believe it`s possible the MP3.16 would be better able to handle some pushing on low frequencies. (I assume the alu cone is way stiffer)

Is this right Thomas?


----------



## thommmy40

The material of cone is a part of the result you expect. The GF cone from 5Series is not made for high spl in combination with big, cheap amplifiers. Destroying a double 6.5 inch is not a honor for a "European Champion"...


----------



## Ralphie-T

thommmy40 said:


> The material of cone is a part of the result you expect. The GF cone from 5Series is not made for high spl in combination with big, cheap amplifiers. Destroying a double 6.5 inch is not a honor for a "European Champion"...


Haha, that`s for sure. That`s what I ment to say with "I still can`t believe he didn`t hear it comming". 
But from the other side... never mind... you`re right... when you choose for the MP5.16`s you can`t have your crazy (no brains) moments... that`s why mine are on the shelf and not in my car.

Don`t know if you point to the mentioned GZ amp with "big cheap amplifier", but to my opinion it`s a pretty nice (and not so cheap) amp.


----------



## jiggy

Hondafit said:


> Pardon the quality as these pics were taken with an iphone..


I love your grill for the mid. Where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## Adonnis

Rupinder said:


> i love the micros for their clarity .have heard the 3 series with 3 series tweeter as well as 5 series tweeter .both are very good .their tweets very clean and airy .they may sound bright first but after run in everything fits well .plus they dont need much power 70-100 w is what makes them sing. have heard them with mosconi 100.4 as amp .it is very neutral amp so good for these as the tweets are bright for some.genesis is a dynamic amp so may not suit that well for micros


I wish i red this post before i bought my amp for the 5 series tweeter.
Indeed, powered by the Genesis SA50 it sounds a bit too detailed, even after some eq. Not very bright, but a neutral amp would have been better i guess.
Great speakers nontheless, both the tweeters and the 7.16 midbasses.


----------



## Ralphie-T

> i love the micros for their clarity .have heard the 3 series with 3 series tweeter as well as 5 series tweeter .both are very good .their tweets very clean and airy .they may sound bright first but after run in everything fits well .plus they dont need much power 70-100 w is what makes them sing.


Wow, to my opinion 70-100W to a tweeter is A LOT, can`t imagine putting more to them.
But I powered my 5.28`s with a Genesis Stereo60 (2x 30Wrms) and found the 5.28 to lack in sprankling top end, maybe I underpowered them...


----------



## Rupinder

ralphie that 70-100 w is for the whole set as passive not for the tweeter alone


----------



## samet33kara6184

7.16midwoofer çok zayıf, hoşuma gitmiyor, 5.8 ve 7.28tweeter harika


----------



## JimmyDee

Resurrecting a 10 year old thread... but those are some beautiful pillars.


----------



## DaveG

JimmyDee said:


> Resurrecting a 10 year old thread... but those are some beautiful pillars.


Agreed! Mind sharing who made them? Gorgeous!!!


----------



## seafish

^^^ with those gorgeous pillar lines and dual midbass in doors, thats just gotta be LB Audio ... or at least someone inspired by him ?


----------

